# Pepper trees



## lumpydrey (Apr 1, 2015)

There are pepper trees all around me! Has anyone out there used the wood from a pepper tree to smoke? What is the flavor profile? I have always been a pecan man. I've tried fruit woods such as plum and apple, as well as the typical hickory and mesquite. Is it comparable to any that I've listed?


----------



## humdinger (Apr 1, 2015)

Hmmm, there's no pepper trees up my way. Maybe check the web to see if it is a "hardwood", and if yes, give it a whirl on some cheap chicken and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## lumpydrey (Apr 1, 2015)

Will do! Thanks


----------

